# Worst lyric you've heard



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

apologies if there is a similar topic

I've been listening to the new collabaritive album from lou reed and metallica, LULU (it's awful BTW), and it got me thinking what is the worst lyric you've heard. i'll rattle off some from the album

From the album opener Brandenburg gate we've got
"i would cut me legs and T*ts off. while i think of karloff and kinski / in the dark, of the moon"

From the song the view we have james hetfield screaming
"I AM THE TABLE! I AM THE TABLE!"

we also have "spermless like a girl"
"do you think we're a book / some kind of table / you can rest your feet on when you're able"
"i swallow your cutter / like a coloured mans **** / blood spurting from me"

any other's feel free to post them up


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty much all lyrics from chart music.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Swagga Jagga...

[/end thread]


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything X Factor finalist related!
What a shambles and disgrace to 'true' musical talent...........
When will Simon Cowell retire.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not heard that yet (and don't intend to after reading the reviews!!). What were Metallica thinking? Whatever happened to the band of '86?

Anyway....

This always has me shaking my head whenever it appears on the radio:

Desree 'Life'
_
"...Ooh, I get the shivers
I don't want to see a ghost,
It's a sight that I fear most
I'd rather have a piece of toast..."_


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

VIPER said:


> Not heard that yet (and don't intend to after reading the reviews!!). What were Metallica thinking? Whatever happened to the band of '86?
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


lol i'd say its worth a listen for sheer comedic value, however it is 90 minutes of your life you'll never get back.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

"Respect to the man in the ice cream van"
Scooter

just...shocking!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

another one from the "LULU" album

" if you can't put a butterfly ina jar / If violence mars you final hours / If you make others feel like jam / Poured on a piece of Charbroiled lamb"


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Pitbull(sh*t)

Me not working hard?
Yea right picture that with a kodak
And better yet, go to times square
Take a picture of me with a kodak
Took my life from negative to positive
And I just want y'all know that 

worst opening ever.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure of the exact song or wording but Fergie had a song with something along the lines of "I am going to miss you like when a child misses its blankey"

Always made me think WTF when I heard that one! Terrible analogy.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Not sure of the exact song or wording but Fergie had a song with something along the lines of "I am going to miss you like when a child misses its blankey"
> 
> Always made me think WTF when I heard that one! Terrible analogy.


I think that should be blanket?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Heart: All I wanna do

I told him I am the flower you are the seed
We walked in the garden we planted a tree


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

dcj said:


> I think that should be blanket?


It may well be Blanket, but I don't think I would of admitted to knowing the correct words to it! Ha ha


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

id_doug said:


> It may well be Blanket, but I don't think I would of admitted to knowing the correct words to it! Ha ha


I just corrected a spelling/hearing error I didnt know the rest of the line


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

dcj said:


> I just corrected a spelling/hearing error I didnt know the rest of the line


Ha ha, fair do's :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

There are some amazingly terrible songs out there, but i feel Rebecca Black's - Friday deserves a mention here :lol:

Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin')
We-we-we so excited
We so excited
We gonna have a ball today

Tomorrow is Saturday
And Sunday comes after...wards
I don't want this weekend to end

R-B, Rebecca Black
So chillin' in the front seat (In the front seat)
In the back seat (In the back seat)
I'm drivin', cruisin' (Yeah, yeah)
Fast lanes, switchin' lanes
Wit' a car up on my side (Woo!)
(C'mon) Passin' by is a school bus in front of me
Makes tick tock, tick tock, wanna scream
Check my time, it's Friday, it's a weekend
We gonna have fun, c'mon, c'mon, y'all

That's just a sample...


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

From _'Real To Me'_ by Brian McFadden

_Picnics in the garden and the children they can play,
The first day of the summer and I'll laze here all the day
We'll invite the family round and drink some English tea,
Then I raise up my finger and watch football on t.v
_


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Lil' Flip - "I'll treat you like milk, I'll do nothing but spoil you."

Note: That is the correct spelling.


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

scratcher said:


> There are some amazingly terrible songs out there, but i feel Rebecca Black's - Friday deserves a mention here :lol:
> 
> Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday
> Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin')
> ...


DAMN YOUUU!! beat me to it..i dislike this song muchly...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I love you from the bottom of my pencil case :doublesho


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Beautiful South?

Must be poetry..


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

there is a lyric on my mrs JLS album that says something about ebay and turning you on like a tv. terrible. just terrible


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

snap-rhythm is a dancer

"_i'm serious as cancer when i say rhythm is a dancer_"

made my teeth itch when that song was out...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> Anything X Factor finalist related!
> What a shambles and disgrace to 'true' musical talent...........
> When will Simon Cowell retire.


not really fair that, with respect to their own personal music, yes, agreed.

But some of the "winners songs" (which are rehashes of someone elses hits) were good songs/lyrics. Like the Damien rice song that was *ruined* this year, good lyrics, just a crap version.

My contribution:



Bruno Mars - The Lazy Song said:


> I'm gonna kick my feet up
> Then stare at the fan
> Turn the TV on, throw my hand in my pants
> Nobody's gonna tell me I can't
> ...


----------

